# Daughter needs postcards for school project



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

One of my Daughters needs to get post cards from other states for a school project. Her name is Elizabeth. thanks

Address is:

36 Ketch Creek Pl
Lawton, Ok 73507

Needing Al, WV, NJ, SD, ND, HI, UT, OR, KS and GA


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm currently in Mo instead of NY but can try to send one to her. What is the project for?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

ArborGoats said:


> I'm currently in Mo instead of NY but can try to send one to her. What is the project for?


I didn't get all the details, just that she needed post cards from all 50 states. I think it is for geography.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds like you got Missour! I hope she can get all 50 states!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll send one from Massachusetts


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Need North Dakota, South Dakota and Hawaii


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Good Grief she got all the other states lined up that fast. I guess Arkansas was an easy one since you are in Oklahoma.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I got Pennsylvania !


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You don't need NH or VT?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay I double checked and She needs NH, VT, Al, WV,WY, NJ, SD, ND, HI, UT, NY, MS, OR, KS and GA


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

We are having her send thank you notes to everyone who includes their address also.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I live on the NH/VT boarder I would be happy to cover both of those!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking how old she is? The reason I ask is my son is looking for a pen pal he is 11.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My daughter would like to take care of NY


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks. She is 8.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Will try to send it out tomorrow


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would be happy to send her one from Wyoming! Is there anything in particular she needs to be on it?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

MsScamp said:


> I would be happy to send her one from Wyoming! Is there anything in particular she needs to be on it?


Just a post card. Thank you all so much for the help!!

Need a little help with the ones left.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Does she still need Kansas? I can get that one if she does...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Needing Al, WV, NJ, SD, ND, HI, UT, OR, KS and GA. Thanks for all the helping!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

What about Colorado? I could send that one 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

I'll send one from Oregon!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Does she need any from Arizona?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

GTAllen said:


> Just a post card. Thank you all so much for the help!!
> 
> Need a little help with the ones left.


GT, postcards from Wyoming are on their way! I mailed them today.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ny will be sent tomorrow....had a delay but it will be on it's way!


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Still need Kansas?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I will mail one from Hawaii tomorrow.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Got Wyoming, Oregon, and many others in the mail today. Thank You All So Much


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Do you need Colorado ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Do you need Colorado ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Got it coming.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, good 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

GTAllen said:


> Got Wyoming, Oregon, and many others in the mail today. Thank You All So Much


Oh good! I don't trust the post office and was a little concerned about them getting there. I'm glad they made it, and you're welcome!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

GT please don't lose hope on NH and VT we are still at flood stage.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

WOW! that looks bad


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It has been wicked! Flood warnings in effect until Saturday evening.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If you need one from Washington, I can send one. I didn't see it listed, but thought I would check


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im in Alaska visiting my daughter..I can send her one from here : ) Will pick one up today!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ummmm I've had dreams where I was driving on a road and it turned into a lake..... I never thought I would see the pictures from my head in real life. THAT is scary...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

She got one from Hawaii yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> If you need one from Washington, I can send one. I didn't see it listed, but thought I would check


Got Washington. Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sending Alaska


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Do ya need any from Arizona?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Do ya need any from Arizona?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


We got Arizona. Thank you


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Did she get them all GT?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I need to see where she is at with the project.


----------

